# Proposed DFW Meet-up



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

It's kinda cool to hear about the recent East Coast meet-up and see their pix. I know I am a fairly recent member and as such have not been to any of the DFW meet-ups. Maybe we can have one this year (late summer or early fall?). We can probably work out the details later but first off, let's pin down a date. I am thinking breakfast would be good so that those who have to travel to the Dallas area can spend the rest of the day going around the city (arboretum visit, museum of art visit, or good ol' shopping). I am thinking Richardson area (which is between Dallas and Plano, and along I-75.

Please vote on any of the following dates:

August 18 Breakfast
August 25 Breakfast
September 8 Breakfast
September 15 Breakfast


I am flexible and open to suggestions! If someone volunteers their place as a venue, we can also do potluck and bring homemade goodies!!! What do you think?


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

I hope some folks respond to this... Whoever organized the last meet in Arlington (?), you can probably reach out to those who attended then.

Oklahoma and Louisiana folks are definitely welcome...


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I'd vote for August 18th, and I will probably be there if that date is chosen.  I have to go on a business trip only a day or so after August 25th, and in September I'll be leaving the country (temporarily!).


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

Cool! Can't wait to meet the famous Claw.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

You will not be disappointed - those who have met him hold him in high esteem.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> You will not be disappointed - those who have met him hold him in high esteem.


Please don't hold me too high! I get nosebleeds.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

We will be in Dallas August 25th for the Pat Benatar/Loverboy/Journey concert and would be interested in a meet.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Bear in mind, there could always be more than one date.  One large meetup and a mini-meet.  Sort of like a DX meet and a $79 basic Kindle meet.


Betsy


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

Looking forward to meeting Andra and Claw.  Bumping this thread to hopefully expand the meet-up.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Since Andra will be there anyway on the 25th, that sounds like a no brainer! I can't make that day, but maybe we can have a second one when the weather is cooler! I can make a weekend visit to dfw fairly easily. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm over two hours away so a breakfast meeting would be difficult for me.


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

We can also do lunch or dinner, depending on y'all's preference!  

So it looks like either August 18 or 25.  Breakfast or lunch.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Jeff said:


> I'm over two hours away so a breakfast meeting would be difficult for me.


Me too Jeff.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Intinst and I will try to make it - if he can get a day of vacation on the Friday before.  Either date should work for us.


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

Bump!  Calling all local Texas/Arkansas/Oklahoma/Louisiana KB'ers...


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

Okay, I will put this on hold for now given the limited response.  I agree that it would be more fun if a lot more could attend.

Maybe we can revisit closer to fall - although that may mean school would have started.

Anyway, can't wait til this materializes! (Patience, patience)


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Just saw this--I'm an hour north of Dallas so this is a possibility for me.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Brownskins--

you may want to think about whether you want to put this on hold...if you wait until a perfect time, it may never happen.  Just sayin'.  And if you keep it active and planning, more will probably see it.

Hope it happens, it''s fun!

Betsy


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

You have 4 or 5 interested.. that's a group.. heck hubby and I drove an hour and a half to meet an old gamer friend of ours who was coming in for a conference. SO that was 1 person and us.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I agree--in NY, there were 4 KindleBoarders and two spouses and we had a lovely breakfast!!!

Rereading the thread, it looks like lunch on the 25th is good for everyone who commented except THC?

Betsy


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Lunch on the 25th would work for us.  We'd be staying with our son in Arlington, so we could head most any direction from there (at least that's my impression when compared to the location of other respondents).


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

We'll be in the Plano vicinity.  We should be able to manage lunch.


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

Oooooh. I just logged in and got encouraged by the optimism of Betsy, Loonlover and BTackitt.

Okay, looks like we have a quorum (he he he - just remembering "Rook" card games era).

Let's see... we have Andra, Instint, Loonlover and Amyshojai and of course, me, who can definitely make it on August 25. And then possibly Jeff and BTackitt, if it isn't scheduled for Breakfast. THC said he has to "go on a business trip only a day or so after August 25th" so I take that to mean he is packing/preparing on that day? Not sure.

So, I think y'all are right. Better to move forward with this!!! Yay!!! Spouses are welcome!!!

*Proposed schedule - August 25, 11:30 AM (lunch).*

I like Cibu's at Northpark Mall because I've had very good service here and the location is great (fronting a green courtyard "Centerpark" onto the super high end Louis Vuitton, etc. area). We can sit outside in the courtyard or go to the lightly curtained private area which sits about 12. Bottomless mimosa/bellini is 7.50. Menu prices range from 12-25, so a little on the high side. This is a Lombardi restaurant so ambience is great. Plus, it's in the mall, so those who want/need to go shopping, all major brands have a presence there.

Or, we want a more laid back and casual venue - maybe historic downtown Plano which have a number of rustic/tavern/American venues (burgers, chicken fingers, beer)? Richardson has Cafe Brazil (omelettes and soft tacos) and a whole bunch of good Asian (Chinese/Vietnamese/Korean) restaurants. These are all within $8-15 each/person. We can also go to Bistro B which is super cheap but huge servings. Their specialty is Vietnamese pho.

Any suggestions?


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

American venue or a place where there are choices of not really spicy food would work best for us.  Since we are not as familiar with that part of the metroplex, we are perfectly willing to go along with what works the best for the most people.  It looks like our son lives 40-45 minutes away from your suggestions; that is very doable as far as we are concerned.  He has been working in the area of Northpark Mall recently so we'll have good instructions on the best route.

Looking forward to seeing everyone who can attend.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

I've put it on my calendar and will do my best to attend. Sounds like great fun!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Now that we had the DC Meet-up (great fun!) I can't wait to hear about the Dallas meet-up!

Betsy


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Are we on for the 25th?  I'm pretty much free then so that's good - and I'm open to anything from greasy spoon to Indian (any ethnicity really) so I'm easy in that regard ....


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

On August 26th I have to get on a plane to Wisconsin,so I'm not up for a road trip on the 25th,but I hope everyone has a great meet on the 25th!  Post pictures.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Brownskins said:


> Let's see... we have Andra, Instint, Loonlover and Amyshojai and of course, me, who can definitely make it on August 25. And then possibly Jeff and BTackitt, if it isn't scheduled for Breakfast.


So..no Claw but:

Andra
Browskins
Intinst 
Loonlover
Amyshojai
Geoffrey...

Exciting!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Geoffrey said:


> Are we on for the 25th? I'm pretty much free then so that's good - and I'm open to anything from greasy spoon to Indian (any ethnicity really) so I'm easy in that regard ....


LL and I are good with meeting anywhere, but not knowing the area will leave the selection of place to those who do.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Sorry, I'm just too old for that long drive and the heavy traffic. Hope everyone has fun.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

25th sounds good for me too.  I agree with simple food like American, or Mexican or Italian; I don't really do Asian or Indian or really spicy, either. 

I'm a bit south of Dallas, NorthPark-ish area would be good.  There's also a good Mexican restaurant in Highland Park Village, a little east off 75 at Preston & Mockingbird, Mi Cocina, or an Italian place there, Patrizio. Parking might be difficult on a Saturday though.

Another Mexican food suggestion would be Uncle Julio's, there's a location on Lemmon Ave. not far from downtown or another one up in Plano, I think. Reasonable prices and decent food; their queso is wonderful and so is the guacamole when fresh. It's Tex-Mex, and not horribly spicy unless you add hot sauce, at least not the stuff I eat. From people I know who have eaten at both locations, the Lemmon Ave. place has a bit better food.  Having been to that one, I also know it would be easy to put some tables together as needed for a group.

So, just a couple more options to consider.


----------



## TJsmetana (Feb 11, 2011)

I just saw this, my niece is getting married that weekend so will look forward to the next one.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Affirmative responses so far:

Andra
Browskins
Intinst 
Loonlover
Amyshojai
Geoffrey
Steph H.

Date:  August 25th
Time:  lunchtime?
Location:  not yet determined, North Park?
Wish I was going to be in the area....  

Betsy


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Bumping this in hopes a decision can be made on a location to meet.  Since we are not familiar with the suggested area we're relying on someone else to make a choice and we'll find it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I've requoted some of the posts pertaining to food or where to eat for convenience. LL is right, it's time to nail down a place, y'all!



loonlover said:


> American venue or a place where there are choices of not really spicy food would work best for us.





Steph H said:


> 25th sounds good for me too. I agree with simple food like American, or Mexican or Italian; I don't really do Asian or Indian or really spicy, either.
> 
> I'm a bit south of Dallas, NorthPark-ish area would be good. There's also a good Mexican restaurant in Highland Park Village, a little east off 75 at Preston & Mockingbird, Mi Cocina, or an Italian place there, Patrizio. Parking might be difficult on a Saturday though.
> 
> ...





Brownskins said:


> *Proposed schedule - August 25, 11:30 AM (lunch).*
> 
> I like Cibu's at Northpark Mall because I've had very good service here and the location is great (fronting a green courtyard "Centerpark" onto the super high end Louis Vuitton, etc. area). We can sit outside in the courtyard or go to the lightly curtained private area which sits about 12. Bottomless mimosa/bellini is 7.50. Menu prices range from 12-25, so a little on the high side. This is a Lombardi restaurant so ambience is great. Plus, it's in the mall, so those who want/need to go shopping, all major brands have a presence there.
> 
> ...


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

Sorry for the long absence.  Quarter reporting...

Cibu's has shutdown... so and while I do love Patrizio's, parking is yes, difficult on a Saturday.

So, at the request that we choose a relatively "safe" menu that can work with everybody, I am suggesting Gordon Biersch at Park Lane corner 75 (this is another shopping complex across North Park Mall - but they have a huge open parking space, as well as a multi-level parking space.  They serve a variety of dishes (can be customized to gluten and dairy free), and range from American, to Mexican to Asian.  You can watch ongoing sports games - if you are addicted to those, and drink home brews as well.  They do serve full menu of non-alcoholic drinks, in case you are wondering.  Prices are about $15 upwards.

So recap - suggested venue is Gordon Biersch, August 25th, 11:30-1.

Please confirm!  Looking forward to it!!


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Confirming for Intinst and myself.  We are hoping our son will come with us, but probably won't know for sure about that until we see him.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm looking forward to hearing about the meet up!  Wish I could be there...

Betsy


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I will try to make this. best I can do for committing.

Oh and can we get an actual physical address so we can mapquest directions please? I'll be coming from Granbury and have no clue about the area.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Is this the location?

Gordon Biersch Dallas
8060 Park Lane, Suite 125
Dallas, TX 75231


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Cobbie,

hope you can make it!

Here's a link to the website and the menu:

http://www.gordonbiersch.com/locations/dallas-tx

http://www.gordonbiersch.com/resources/pdf/7779_01gblg_pl_pa_sj_awinea.pdf

Betsy


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

DH and I are planning to come.  But I'm not sure if we are driving to Dallas on Friday or Saturday.  If it's Saturday, we may be a little late because he is NOT a morning person (and neither am I on the weekends) and the drive is about 4 hours.


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

Hello folks - Yes, the address that Instint wrote is correct.  You can either use the large ground parking lot in front of the Park Lane Lofts (accessible from both 75 access road and Park Lane itself) or you can use the multi-level parking structure leading to the shops and to Whole Foods.

I will get final head count next week Wednesday - then I will make the reservation.

Go, KB'ers - will be fun to put faces behind the names - I'm sure it will be a diverse crowd.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I hope you all have as good a time as we did in D.C.  Wish I could join you!  Take LOTS of pictures.


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Affirmative responses so far:
> 
> Andra
> Browskins
> ...


Should I reserve for 14 (assuming we all bring one other person? Can we please get one more raise of hands?   

BTW, I am bringing my wife with me. And I am bringing a camera that can take 10 successive shots so that we can capture the best smile. He he he.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

intinst and loonlover are a couple, but we will try to bring our Kindle using son with us, he lives in the DFW area. And Cobbie is going to try to make it as well, she won't know for sure till later in the week.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

2 for us is correct.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I've talked to DH.. I think we are a go.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> I've talked to DH.. I think we are a go.


*pout* i wish i was there.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Me too.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

me too...we need to teleconference.

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Jeff said:


> Me too.


I won't be able to be there this time. Maybe at a future DFW meet, we can do it in a suburb south of DFW that Jeff might feel comfortable driving to.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> I won't be able to be there this time. Maybe at a future DFW meet, we can do it in a suburb south of DFW that Jeff might feel comfortable driving to.


Oh yes, please. Waxahachie might be fun. When I was younger, my wife and I used to drive to Dallas or Austin for day-trips and think nothing of it. Now eight lanes of traffic going 70+ miles an hour is just too fast and confusing for my old, slower reflexes and diminished eyesight when I don't know exactly where I'm going.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> me too...we need to teleconference.
> 
> Betsy


Hmm. Google recently sent me an email about X number of people being able to video-chat via Gmail. Of course I deleted it because I'd never be interested in a service like that.  Now I can't find the information. I'll look tomorrow when I'm not so tired.


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

Jeff said:


> Oh yes, please. Waxahachie might be fun.


Sounds like a plan. We need to discuss the next meet this Saturday...

OK, so far... looks like 12 (possibly more if other related family can join)

BTackitt - 2
Andra - 2
Brownskins - 2 (although I have young kids so they will be with us but in a separate table)
Intinst and Loonlover - 2 (possibly +1)
Amyshojai
Geoffrey
Steph H.
Cobbie


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Waxahachie. In April & May, Scarborough RenFaire! 
http://www.srfestival.com/


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm still planning on being there (just me), though there's a chance I might have to work. Hopefully not!


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

It looks like we have to cancel our trip.  DH is having too much arthritis pain in his knees to do a trip.
Maybe we can make the next one.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Andra said:


> It looks like we have to cancel our trip. DH is having too much arthritis pain in his knees to do a trip.
> Maybe we can make the next one.


We'll miss you, but II and I can relate to the pain issues. Hopefully, next time.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Oh and if anyone is interested in the menu before-hand:
http://www.gordonbiersch.com/resources/pdf/7779_01gblg_pl_pa_sj_awinea.pdf


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

OK, another update.  DH started physical therapy today and has some better pain meds so our Dallas trip is back on.  He may or may not come to lunch, but I will get to be there!!!
Thanks for the good wishes - I will pass them on.
Cobbie, we are bringing DH's truck since it is much easier for him to get in and out of than my low-slung sports car.  Yes, mine is a hard top and in my opinion it is the prettiest one out there.


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

Good to hear the news Andra.  Cobbie hope you can make it!  I just booked for 12 people for now.  I am sure they can adjust should more of us show up!

Looking forward to it.  11:30 AM Gordon Biersch Park Lane, Dallas.


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

By the way, reservation is under my real name, but also under BROWNSKINS.  I told them we are a "book club"!  I didn't want to go the route of explaining we are Kindle Boarders. He he.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Brownskins said:


> By the way, reservation is under my real name, but also under BROWNSKINS. I told them we are a "book club"! I didn't want to go the route of explaining we are Kindle Boarders. He he.


you mean brownskins isn't your real name?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Cobbie said:


> Telracs, before you ask....if I make the meet I _will_ have my camera. Pictures optional.


i was trying to be good and not harass people for pictures...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Cobbie said:


> Be good? You?


i said "trying"


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

telracs said:


> you mean brownskins isn't your real name?


yep - it is sniksnworb


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Brownskins said:


> yep - it is sniksnworb


*hands Sniksnworb some chocolate*


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

*receives chocolate from telracs*

That was good - need some water now...  

Thanks telracs - will save some of the bread pudding shots from Gordon Biersch for you and send it through Cobbie...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Brownskins said:


> *receives chocolate from telracs*
> 
> That was good - need some water now...
> 
> Thanks telracs - will save some of the bread pudding shots from Gordon Biersch for you and send it through Cobbie...


if you give eibboC anything, make sure pictures are taken....


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Cobbie said:


> Are you implying (rightly so) that it might not make it to you? Humph!!! Would I do that?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


no, i'm saying that i want pictures..... with a camera.... not a phone....


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Yippee. Tonight during dinner, DH told DD that he and I would be busy most of Saturday in Dallas.  He had still been waffling about it last I knew last night. 

Twin, I wish you could be here.. and Betsy too. 

Now the debate... do I color my hair tomorrow, or just show up gray? Haven't colored my hair in over a year now.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I WANNA COME!  WAH!


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

telracs said:


> I WANNA COME! WAH!


Can we use Skype or something like that? I'm too lazy to go upthread, but isn't there wifi at the restaurant?


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

Yes, there is WiFi in the restaurant... skype meet-up - sounds cool... I wonder how the audio transmittal will sound like from a resto-bar?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

unfortunately, i will be at work, so no skype for me...


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

We made it to Dallas!
Look forward to seeing y'all for lunch.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

LL & I are in Arlington at the boy's house, see you all at the meet!


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Where are you?  We are waiting (not so patiently) for an update and pictures.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I wish I could have made it, but wasn't able to. I hope y'all had fun....and yeah, hurry home and post pictures!!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

A pile of Kindles in Dallas, TX.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

hey, look, i'm there!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

telracs said:


> hey, look, i'm there!


She's everywhere - she's everywhere!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

BTackitt and husband Brent (I hope I have the name right)


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Brownskins & daughter (his wife will be posting much better pictures later. She was our official photographer!)


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

intinst said:


> BTackitt and husband Brent (I hope I have the name right)


Hi Twin! And twin's hubby!


intinst said:


> Brownskins & daughter (his wife will be posting much better pictures later. She was our official photographer!)


Hi sniksnworb and rethguad!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Cobbie


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Andra and husband Duane


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

The above have actually been posted by loonlover.  I got so caught up in the discussions that I never grabbed the camera again.  More pictures to come by other attendees.  (Sorry, I didn't attempt to take pictures of the two of us.)

Edited to clarify this post was entered by LL.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

intinst said:


> The above have actually been posted by loonlover. I got so caught up in the discussions that I never grabbed the camera again. More pictures to come by other attendees. (Sorry, I didn't attempt to take pictures of II and myself.)


okay, i know that LL wrote this, but it still looks weird since it says its form II and seems to say he didn't try to take pictures of himself and himselrf...


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

telracs said:


> hey, look, i'm there!


You couldn't be there, so I did what I could to make sure you were there. We thought about you a lot, and II & LL have something FOR you, when they see you in Oct.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> You couldn't be there, so I did what I could to make sure you were there. We thought about you a lot, and II & LL have something FOR you, when they see you in Oct.


i was actually trying to figure out if it would be possible for me to fly to dallas last night and fly back tonight, but it didn't quite work out....


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Nice pictures! And I love that print-out of our KindleBoards logo!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yay!  Love the pics, love that there was a K1 there! *hugs K1*

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Sorry I had to miss this one!  With any luck I'll be there next time.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Sorry...

What Claw said.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

My Internet went out last Monday (dang verizon!) and only came back on late yesterday so I've been digging out from under the backlog. Soooo sorry I missed it--NEXT time!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

oh my, those look WAY yummy.....

and i'm surprised nobody's comment on my attempt at a flying visit to DFW...


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

By the way, you don't look at all like a boy, Cobbie.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

telracs said:


> and i'm surprised nobody's comment on my attempt at a flying visit to DFW...


I told Hubby and he just laughed..  He knows me soo well.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

telracs said:


> and i'm surprised nobody's comment on my attempt at a flying visit to DFW...


I'm embarrassed to admit that I never even considered flying.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Jeff said:


> I'm embarrassed to admit that I never even considered flying.


i'm the crazy one, so no need to be embarrassed.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

At yesterday's meet I promised Brownskins I would post the full size of my avatar here so he could see the tree/eyelashes and birds. Again, I thank 911Jason for this avatar.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

How cool is that? Jason's indeed, a man with many talents.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

OMG that is totally awesome! Would have my dog barking and howling at that. Wouldn't it be awesome to use that as a book cover?


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

BTackitt said:


> At yesterday's meet I promised Brownskins I would post the full size of my avatar here so he could see the tree/eyelashes and birds. Again, I thank 911Jason for this avatar.


BT, this is AWESOME! Yes, I see the dead trees and the birds clearly... Jason911, you're the man!

My wife took a TON of pictures but I haven't had time to upload them yet. I need to set up a photobucket account.

It was great meeting everyone there! Thanks for the fun convos - there wasn't a dull moment.

Andra, how was the concert Have you gone down from the music clouds yet?


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Harvey said:


> Nice pictures! And I love that print-out of our KindleBoards logo!!


Harvey, I had the brainstorm the night before the meet to make a coaster out of the logo. I didn't quite get it finished, no felt on the back, but it worked as a signal.
(see http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,104565.msg1744707.html#msg1744707 to see others)


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Brownskins said:


> Andra, how was the concert Have you gone down from the music clouds yet?


In a word - AWESOME!!! We had a great time. The bands sounded like they did on the vinyl when I first heard them in high school. Journey's newest lead singer is amazing. If you close your eyes it sounds like Steve Perry is singing. And yes - I knew all of the words 
I doubt I'll come down from the clouds any time soon since we are going through all of DH's photos. And then next week we get to see Poison and Def Leppard!!


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

Okay, I finally got time (thanks to Labor Day) to create a photobucket account.

Attached are pictures from the DFW Meet!!! Present were Loonlover, Intinst, Andra, Cobbie, BTackitt and Brownskins, plus some of our loved ones. We missed Claw, Jeff and many others who had schedule conflicts that day.

Please let me know if the pictures do not show up correctly, or if you have a specific request, since my wife took a BUNCH of photos.

Note that the KB logo and telracs' logo have a significant presence. I guess the next meet in these parts will be Waxahachie

Here goes... enjoy... and Happy Labor Day!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

These are great! So sorry I missed the event. Maybe next time.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Love, love, love the pictures!  So glad you persevered and had the meet-up!

Betsy


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

nice pics.  thanks to sniksnworb srm.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

With any luck, I'll make it next time....*sigh*


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Love, love, love the pictures! So glad you persevered and had the meet-up!
> Betsy


Wish you or Ann were in town - thanks for the encouragement.



telracs said:


> nice pics. thanks to sniksnworb srm.


telracs - even my srm. knows you by now...  thanks!



Cobbie said:


> Brownskins, what great pictures! Thank you for posting Mrs. Brownskins wonderful pictures. Anyone watching her in action would know she has expertise in the field of photography. Please thank her for me. It was fun meeting you and your family. Your children are two of the best behaved I have ever had the pleasure of meeting. Thanks again for getting this together.


Thanks Cobbie. My kids still remember you and the group. My wife deserves the credit given that she has to homeschool them daily, and on top of that make sure their social skills are intact. I have passed on your kudos on the pics. Hope to see you around town.



Andra said:


> In a word - AWESOME!!! We had a great time. The bands sounded like they did on the vinyl when I first heard them in high school. Journey's newest lead singer is amazing. If you close your eyes it sounds like Steve Perry is singing. And yes - I knew all of the words
> I doubt I'll come down from the clouds any time soon since we are going through all of DH's photos. And then next week we get to see Poison and Def Leppard!!


Andra, glad to hear - wow - you are on a roll!!! Have fun!


----------

